# What does 'histology of products of conception' mean??



## misscs

hi everyone,

I had a letter today saying they had the results from the histology of products of conception. I didn't know they were running any tests. Can anyone explain to me what these tests are/do??

Thankyou. x


----------



## Blondie007

Hi misscs. Firstly, sorry that you have had to go through a loss, it really is such an awful thing to go through.

My understanding of this is when the hospital were able to remove something that could be tested. Did you have an op or was it a natural miscarriage?

I had to go in to hospital after my loss because they thought there was some retained tissue. they did remove some and tested that but it was only womb lining and did not have anything that could be tested.

Not sure about your situation, but it if you had a D&C then they test things for you just to make sure it wasnt a molar pregnancy. 

I may be wrong on this so someone may correct me but this is what i got told by my hospital

xx


----------



## misscs

Thankyou,
sorry for your loss also :hugs:
I had an ERPC (back in august now) as was a mmc and was 10+5 so they said baby was quite large to pass naturally as was correct size and didnt want to wonder when/if it would happen
xx


----------



## ljo1984

i had histology and genetics done when i had my ERCP, but they told me there were going to be doing this. histology just look at what tissue is present and if there are any abnormalities or not. My results said there was the sack and placenta tissue but no evidence of the foetus (or something along them lines) and that was because the baby itself went to genetics, and the rest to histology. Im sure it will all be fine, i was quite socked when i got my letter, as although i knew they were doing genetic tests i never expected an appointment with the consultant, but i suppose they do need to tell you the results. xxxx


----------



## Blondie007

As you had an ERPC, then they would do some tests because they were able to remove things themselves. My miscarriage happended before I got to make the decision which is why they couldnt test anything. As ljo said, they may be checking other things as well but I know that the results I got (when they said it was histology report) was because they check for a molar pregnancy. So I would imagine this is what it is about.

Molar pregnancies are VERY rare, my doctor told me he had never seen one himself. They just like to check because they can turn cancerous apparently.

xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

hi hunny
sorry to hear about your loss
I have to have a ERPOC tommorow and they told me if i give permission the fetus can be sent off and tested (genetic reasons, molar pregnancy etc)
Im glad they are doing this so atleast ill know if baby died naturally or through genetic and possible future complication reasons.
Its just the results of the tests on your little one xxx


----------



## Phinners

misscs said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I had a letter today saying they had the results from the histology of products of conception. I didn't know they were running any tests. Can anyone explain to me what these tests are/do??
> 
> Thankyou. x

I'm sorry to come in here waving my ticker and I'm so sorry for your loss, much love to you, but I saw 'histology..' and I'm a histologist by trade who has done a lot of work with maternity samples so I thought I might be able to help a little with your question?

Products of conception is the name given to anything we recieve from the maternity ward. This is a routine procedure and nothing at all to with research. 

Histology of samples is where we look for signs of abnormality and/or disease microscopically.

With 'POC' (as it's abbreviated to) the pathology department would have been sent it from the maternity ward to investigate and look at the cellular structure.

If you wish I can post here how the sample is handled and what is actually done to it? Or I can just highlight what they'd look for? Or I can leave this area of the forum alone completely. It's ok to tell me to bugger off out of the thread, I know I dont belong here. I do not want to hurt of upset anyone.

xx


----------



## downloaded00

Phinners said:


> misscs said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone,
> 
> I had a letter today saying they had the results from the histology of products of conception. I didn't know they were running any tests. Can anyone explain to me what these tests are/do??
> 
> Thankyou. x
> 
> I'm sorry to come in here waving my ticker and I'm so sorry for your loss, much love to you, but I saw 'histology..' and I'm a histologist by trade who has done a lot of work with maternity samples so I thought I might be able to help a little with your question?
> 
> Products of conception is the name given to anything we recieve from the maternity ward. This is a routine procedure and nothing at all to with research.
> 
> Histology of samples is where we look for signs of abnormality and/or disease microscopically.
> 
> With 'POC' (as it's abbreviated to) the pathology department would have been sent it from the maternity ward to investigate and look at the cellular structure.
> 
> If you wish I can post here how the sample is handled and what is actually done to it? Or I can just highlight what they'd look for? Or I can leave this area of the forum alone completely. It's ok to tell me to bugger off out of the thread, I know I dont belong here. I do not want to hurt of upset anyone.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I would like to know the details please. I just had my results back and they said they didnt find anything but what does that mean I am confused by it all. I couldnt take it in on the phone think am still a bit in shock. I miscarried two weeks ago and had a EPOC.

x

Thanks


----------



## Rebaby

I'm surprised that they didn't talk to you about whether you'd consent to the testing prior to your procedure :( that must have been a shock for you receiving the letter.

I had an ERPC yesterday and before i had it done both OH and i were given a leaflet explaining briefly what the testing involves and why it's done. The information we were given is that if there is an obvious fetus present then a visual examination of the fetus is done only and findings of that are reported but if there appears to be no fetus, only other products of conception like placental tissue/pregnancy sac etc then a sample is taken and sent to histology and a sample is kept as part of your medical records. They said they test it to check if there was some underlying cause for the miscarriage or something they missed. They then told us we would be able to take the remaining products home for private cremation/burial or they would be cremated in a respectful way there.

That is probably not a great explanation but like i say, it was discussed with us just prior to going to theatre and i had to sign and tick boxes as to which part/s of the procedure i consented to.

I hope that helps a little bit :hugs:

Also Phinners- this part of the forum doesn't show tickers so please don't worry about offending/upsetting anyone with your signature at all :hugs:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I was told they'd be sending me a letter with the results to prove I didn't have an ectopic pregnancy. They did a laparoscopy and ERPC as the main concern was that it was ectopic. By having the POC tested, the surgeon can prove he removed the pregnancy from the uterus and there's no need to be concerned that anything ectopic was missed by the surgeon.

If the tests come back that the POC weren't what they're expecting, I'll need to start going in for HCG tests to ensure there isn't an ectopic pregnancy they've missed.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think they examine everything they remove during the ERPC. I was never given results because I delivered Isabella naturally and only had the ERPC for retained placenta. However I did look through my notes at the hospital the other day and it seems everything was still sent because it gave details.

Weight of the placenta and the appearance of it to see if things looked normal.

That the umbilical cord was partially present and only had two vessels. and the weight of "Any other matter" that was removed.

It noted that there was no fetus present which obviously we already knew.

It must be a shock to hear this if they didn't ask your permission to test at the time.


----------



## Khadijah-x

They told me they check the fetus etc, but they wont be able to tell you the cause for the miscarriage (thats what my nurse said anyway) she said they just check to see if the pregnancy was molar or not which can turn cancerous if left untreated but is rare.
If nothing strange showed up then take it as a good sign that the loss was due to abnormal chromosones and hopefully wont effect a future pregnancy xx


----------

